# Nintendo Announces final list of GBA ambassadors games



## Frogman (Dec 14, 2011)

​

Available in Japan this Friday, other regions to be confirmed.At long last! Nintendo Japan has let Japanese 3DS owners the final list of Game Boy Advance Ambassador Games that they can expect. Originally Nintendo released the names of five titles, now here’s the complete list of ten (* denotes new title announced);​
F-Zero: Maximum Velocity *
Super Mario Advance 3: Yoshi’s Island
Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap *
Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones *
Kirby & The Amazing Mirror
Mario Kart: Super Circuit
Mario vs. Donkey Kong *
Metroid Fusion
Wario Land 4 *
WarioWare, Inc.: Mega Microgames
The games will be released on the eShop this Friday, December 16th in Japan. Nintendo Japan pushed this information to 3DS’s via the Ambassador Certificate so everyone make sure you have your 3DS on standby in case word comes through! The list of games may vary from region to region but we wouldn’t expect it to be much different here in Australia.



Source


----------



## smellyunicorn (Dec 14, 2011)

Is that 16th release a world-wide release?


----------



## pokefloote (Dec 14, 2011)

Minish Cap?! Hell yeah, Nintendo.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 14, 2011)

Minish Cap and Sacred Stones would have been nice to have without being an ambassador. Oh well looks like I'll just dump my carts and play it on a PC emu/DSTwo.. Good thing I saved my DSL when buying the DSiXL/3DS :I


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 14, 2011)

Holy crap. I did not expect a Fire Emblem game, im so hyped now


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 14, 2011)

Those games are awesome.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 14, 2011)

Awesome list!  Not a fan of Fire Emblem though, but there's still 9 other awesome games!


----------



## Xuphor (Dec 14, 2011)

Err, asterix is wrong, Mario Vs. DK was already announced. That asterix should go on the Kirby game.


But Minish Cap........

YESS THANK YOU NINTENDO!!!!


----------



## jamesaa (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow, very impressed with that line up... many hours are to be wasted invested in playing (and in many cases replaying) these games 

+ that's another Zelda game to add to my 3DS, lol... my first five icons on my 3DS are Zelda games, gonna make that six now


----------



## sputnix (Dec 14, 2011)

fuck'n A fire emblem alright only played the first one on gba and the first ds version haven't played this one yet so I'm most excited to play that.
I'm surprised that the gba version of mario 3 isn't on here, I for sure thought it was after it was teased on one of nintendo's twiter [though it was a pic of the nes version so who knows maybe it was more of a hint to mairo 3d and the tanooki suit]
besides that though uber excited to play these games


----------



## Snailface (Dec 14, 2011)

smellyunicorn said:


> Is that 16th release a world-wide release?


Possibly.
I can't remember if the NES batch was worldwide simultaneous or not. Does anybody know?


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 14, 2011)

OK, I'm little disappointed by one thing, Mario Kart: Super Circuit.

Already got Mario Kart 7,but not a big deal.


----------



## Xuphor (Dec 14, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> OK, I'm little disappointed by one thing, Mario Kart: Super Circuit.
> 
> Already got Mario Kart 7,but not a big deal.



Uh, that's a title that's been known for months now.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 14, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I'm little disappointed by one thing, Mario Kart: Super Circuit.
> ...



I know that. I was talking about the list as a whole.


----------



## sputnix (Dec 14, 2011)

Snailface said:


> smellyunicorn said:
> 
> 
> > Is that 16th release a world-wide release?
> ...


if I remember correctly the servers where very iffy [some like me got the games a day early] so their probably just going region by region to reduce stress on the eshop servers, I suspect the rest of Asia will get the games soon after japan, then NA, then europe and Australia.
oh and yes it was close to simultaneous [I think it went by time, so it wasn't exactly simultaneous]


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't see Earthbound 2. 

In addition, why do I see Mario Kart on that list? The tracks were awkward and the music was screwed up so bad that even Scrillex sounds good.


----------



## sputnix (Dec 14, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I don't see Earthbound 2.
> 
> In addition, why do I see Mario Kart on that list? The tracks were awkward and the music was screwed up so bad that even Scrillex sounds good.


earthbound 2 or mother 3 is only in Japanese and nintendo only wanted games that where released in all regions, the English version was a translated hack [but I'm hoping you already know that]


----------



## Prof. 9 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ugh, I already have 3 of the 5 new GBA games: Wario, Kirby and Zelda. Although I have no idea where my Minish Cap cartridge is...

Hopefully they'll give us the North American version of Zelda in Europe, the European version has some bugs and some erroneously translated text.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 14, 2011)

Love the games listed. Hopefully we get them here in th US around the same date.


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 14, 2011)

Was hoping for MZM, but nice list anyway.


----------



## exangel (Dec 14, 2011)

This is the awesomest news I've gotten in days.
Pretty much every game in that list was a game I either owned or had on my wishlist or gametrading queue.


----------



## popcorn900 (Dec 14, 2011)

wa,wa,wa.
you get free game, but still complain?
beeeeeeee happy.
im the coolest...
no, really, i flame cuase i like nintendo, not becuase you guys complain.
everyone knows the people who post on forums are the most coolest people ever, like meeeeeeee.


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 14, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> Err, *asterix* is wrong, Mario Vs. DK was already announced. That asterix should go on the Kirby game.
> 
> 
> But Minish Cap........
> ...



Correction, the *asterisk* (little star) is wrong, Asterix is a French cartoon Viking.


----------



## Vinnymac (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't believe Minish Cap is their, and Fire Emblem! YES YES


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 14, 2011)

Fire emblem and Minish cap. Yum yum


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 14, 2011)

Frogman said:


> Fire Emblem





Spoiler















Frogman said:


> The Sacred Stones





Spoiler











Seriously though: I can't believe we getz a fire emblem 
And minish cap 
And Wario land 4~


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 14, 2011)

Needs more Pokemon


----------



## skawo96 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hmm.
Well, it's pretty obligatory 'bout now.
inb4 "who cares about roms".


Good list, though, IMO. Very diverse. Anyone should find at least one game to like there.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 14, 2011)

I really hope that Nintendo don't make these ambassador exclusives, I want to buy Microgames cause it's so fun!
Oh and Yoshi's Island.


----------



## popcorn900 (Dec 14, 2011)

skawo96 said:


> Hmm.
> Well, it's pretty obligatory 'bout now.
> inb4 "who cares about roms".
> 
> ...


wat did you want?
oh, lets see, mario cart 7.
get real.
dont report me, i dont want to get banned, its my response to a pathetic response.


----------



## skawo96 (Dec 14, 2011)

popcorn900 said:


> skawo96 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm.
> ...


Wut?
You're completely misunderstanding my post.


----------



## popcorn900 (Dec 14, 2011)

skawo96 said:


> popcorn900 said:
> 
> 
> > skawo96 said:
> ...


maybe i did, sorry.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 14, 2011)

MINISH CAP?! HELL YEA!
WAIT WAS WORTH IT


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 14, 2011)

sputnix said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see Earthbound 2.
> ...


If they can release Mother 4 in Japna then why can't they release it in englands for the us?


----------



## Erdnaxela (Dec 14, 2011)

Kirby + wario ware + minish cap + yoshi's island + Marios Vs. Donkey Kong = me happy 
Fire emblem is nice too.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 14, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> OK, I'm little disappointed by one thing, Mario Kart: Super Circuit.
> Already got Mario Kart 7,but not a big deal.


I agree - I've also [just] got MarioKart 7, would've like something else though in it's place, just not sure what

Not sure about Fire Emblem (that's a 'turn based strategy game'  isn't it ???) - never played those types of games before...
but Zelda .. YES !!!!


----------



## Langin (Dec 14, 2011)

HEEEELLLL YEAH FIRE EMBLEMMMMMMMM 

I am happy thanks Nintendo!


----------



## regnad (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow, really really good choices.

Minish Cap is a real no brainer, but Amazing Mirror? And how about Wario Land 4? Wario Land 4 is one of the tightest, well made platformers on the system. It's a real hidden gem if there ever was one. The only bad thing about it is that it's too short.

I'd have chosen Advance Wars 2 over the Fire Emblem, but it's also not a bad choice.


----------



## regnad (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, now that I think about it, Dream Land may have been a better choice than Amazing Mirror, but that's still a very good choice.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 14, 2011)

All the games are quite good actually, but there are still more games I'd like to see for sale on the eShop (and also not make these exclusive). A good price for a good game isn't bad, but better not make it too high..


----------



## Isshu Zach (Dec 14, 2011)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Red Rescue Team would have been great on it. Maybe at a later time when they actually decide to release more GBA games on the 3DS Shop, it could be put on there. Who knows.


----------



## funem (Dec 14, 2011)

I have all these so I am not really bothered about the list. (They all look great on my GBA Micro). However. its nice there are no duff filler games in the list which would have been easy to do, they have also spread the genres to please a lot of people. The best on the list in my opinion are


- Super Mario Advance 3: Yoshi's Island
- Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap
- Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones
- Kirby & The Amazing Mirror
- Mario vs. Donkey Kong
- Metroid Fusion
- Wario Land 4

If you havent played them, they will keep you busy for a while. The DS version of Mario Vs DK, played differntly to the DS version so its worth a look, the top three in my list in my opinion are the best of the lot. Should bring some fun for someone at christmas.


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 14, 2011)

F-Zero: Maximum Velocity = Not the best game in the list but it could've been worse.
Super Mario Advance 3: Yoshi’s Island = Would of prefered the GBA version of Super Mario 3
Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap = Own it but never completed it so awesome to see it there
Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones = Meh, would've prefered something else
Kirby & The Amazing Mirror = Already own it but its still my fave game in the list because its the Best.kirby.game.ever.
Mario Kart: Super Circuit = Never played this so good to see it. If it has local play or wifi then i will gasm
Mario vs. Donkey Kong = Meh, Would've prefered anything else
Metroid Fusion = Amazing pick and prolly the game i will play most
Wario Land 4 = Heard good things about this so looking forward to playing it.
WarioWare, Inc.: Mega Microgames = Already own it but its good for a quick play.


----------



## HackyPack22 (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like a great list to me, looking forward to a little gba nostalgia


----------



## Magsor (Dec 14, 2011)

I want!


----------



## Langin (Dec 14, 2011)

Terenigma gave me the same idea so here's what I think:

F-Zero: Maximum Velocity = Okay, I like F-Zero overall.
Super Mario Advance 3: Yoshi’s Island = Man I luv Baby Mario, but yeah SMB3 would have been neat!
Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap = Nice to replay it, I haven't played it for years.
Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones = HOLY COW. Never saw that coming. I still have this game.  This one is one of my fav FE. games!
Kirby & The Amazing Mirror = Played the other Kirby played this one for a few moments.
Mario Kart: Super Circuit = Yeah, played this yesterday. xD But it is awesome
Mario vs. Donkey Kong = Don't like these games but I guess it is okay.
Metroid Fusion = Cool, I'm not the biggest Metroid fan, but yeah!
Wario Land 4 = SHIT.  It was great. I remember old times hating this game.  I really want this one.
WarioWare, Inc.: Mega Microgames = WARIO WAREEEEEE. hmmm cool!


----------



## ferret7463 (Dec 14, 2011)

All of the games to me look great. However, i'm hoping like hell that they allow for a complete button remapping on this VC. FE and minishcap won't be too bad to play if they don't.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 14, 2011)

My gosh. Nintendo actually made me pleased.

The games look great and the release date looks good as well.

Can't wait for Mario Kart. Probably one of my favs.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Dec 14, 2011)

I read somewhere it's confirmed to come friday in EU too.
Here and here


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 14, 2011)

Confirmed in Europe too


----------



## Valwin (Dec 14, 2011)

those are some damn fun game :3 zelda minishcap


----------



## klim28 (Dec 14, 2011)

I hyped to play Minish Cap again 

I didn't get the spotpass message.


----------



## ferofax (Dec 14, 2011)

Fire fucking Emblem! *faints*


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 14, 2011)

well, even though it took them ages, it seems like a pretty good deal.. .at least of you dont already own 9 of those games


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 14, 2011)

No Pokemon Emerald??? Oh well

Will this games be full screen and/or have multiplayer enable?


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 14, 2011)

Woo, Minish Cap and Fire Emblem. I love you Nintendo


----------



## ferofax (Dec 14, 2011)

MakiManPR said:


> No Pokemon Emerald??? Oh well
> 
> Will this games be full screen and/or have multiplayer enable?


I won't cross my fingers on multiplayer, but since it's 3DS only port, i'd expect them to remaster the engine/emulator to at least support upscaling. not quite sure about full screen though (do they have same or close-to-same ratio?).

if we get lucky, some or all might be completely remastered. which would mean they'd take full advantage of the 3DS screen. maybe even a 3D stereoscopic title screen just to annoy us. ah, i imagine people would rage totally if they find a 3D menu but 2D game.

but that's just farfetched ideas at best, coming from me.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## sonicsmash2 (Dec 14, 2011)

Now the real problem is getting to fit all those game >.<
Im already full of memory!


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 14, 2011)

I never played fire emblem. Is it an rpg?

Kirby is that the one with the stupid clones?

Besides Zelda: SS (witch i won't buy cause it requires +) and zelda bs,  Mish Cap is the only other zelda game i never played.


----------



## gumgod (Dec 14, 2011)

Yay new games on Friday!


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 14, 2011)

chartube12 said:


> I never played fire emblem. Is it an rpg?
> 
> Kirby is that the one with the stupid clones?
> 
> *Besides Zelda: SS (witch i won't buy cause it requires +)* and zelda bs,  Mish Cap is the only other zelda game i never played.



You knew that if you preordered the Collector's Edition you get a Special Edition Wiimote+ almost for free?



ferofax said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > No Pokemon Emerald??? Oh well
> ...



I hope that all the time they took was for make the games fully use of the 3DS and not just a cheap port like the NES games


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 14, 2011)

MakiManPR said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > I never played fire emblem. Is it an rpg?
> ...



No i didn't. But it doesn't matter cause, the collector's is equal in price to buying a new control and the game separate. If there were decent games I was interested in playing that used plus, i would of bought it. Not shelling out extra cash for one game. Same reasoning I'm not buying move.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks to the ambassador program I now have the two zelda games I never beat on my 3ds maybe now I can beat them  ..... although Zelda II is just so damn frustrating...maybe one day


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 14, 2011)

chartube12 said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > chartube12 said:
> ...



Wrong, $69.99. Basically u got the Wiimote+ for free and the fact that it was a limited edition made it worth


----------



## Qtis (Dec 14, 2011)

MakiManPR said:


> Wrong, $69.99. Basically u got the Wiimote+ for free and the fact that it was a limited edition made it worth


Wait how much are you guys paying for the normal version if the collector's edition is "basically a free Wiimore+"? o___O


----------



## Ben_j (Dec 14, 2011)

Yay for Minish Cap !


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 14, 2011)

There's not a single title in that list that I WON'T play the shit out of. Fuck yeah, Nintendo. I am so hyped now. Fire Emblem? Fuck yeah. Metroid? Fuck yeah. F-Zero? Fuck yeah. Zelda? FUCK YEAH. Seriosuly, that gives Nintendo ambassadors the ability to play at least 6 Zelda games on one console: the two NES titles, Minish Cap, Ocarina of Time, and the two DS games. What more could you ever want from a console? TOTALLY justifies the price I paid.


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 14, 2011)

The 3DS was _MADE_ to whore out Zelda. I wonder what Pokémon gets for its 25th.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> The 3DS was _MADE_ to whore out Zelda.


Hoho so wrong. Very soon it'll be used to whore out Mario as well.


----------



## thaddius (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm a little disappointed about Fire Emblem; I'd prefer an Advance Wars game. Basically, we're going to be doing a lot of resetting with Fire Emblem.

I'm pretty sure we're not going to have wireless play at first, but Nintendo might as multiplayer functionality to the GBA games like they're planning on doing with the NES games when they're commercially available.

Good selection of games though. I'm looking forward to playing them.


----------



## jrk190 (Dec 14, 2011)

My biggest question is, when will non-ambassadors be allowed to purchase these games. I want Pokemon so much, if they released it.


----------



## Seaking (Dec 14, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:


> although Zelda II is just so damn frustrating


after actually sitting down and playing this game, it is made very well. i do not see how someone can hate it, i love it.

maybe i should post a video how to easily kill stuff...




Thesolcity said:


> The 3DS was _MADE_ to whore out Zelda.


dont forget mario!


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Dec 14, 2011)

jrk190 said:


> My biggest question is, when will non-ambassadors be allowed to purchase these games. I want Pokemon so much, if they released it.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 14, 2011)

F-Zero!! Damn I gotta fire up my 3DS now, since I'm free and all for now xD! This better be the list for NoA too.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 14, 2011)

So basically, Nintendo is pulling the big guns now. Releasing class- A titles to those who has dedicated themselves by buyying the 3DS at launch. You ambassadors should be greatful to Nintendo. BIG TIME. (And, I hope you are.)


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 14, 2011)

=3
Just two more days, I'll finish the other games until then. xP


----------



## ferret7463 (Dec 14, 2011)

gamefan5 said:


> So basically, Nintendo is pulling the big guns now. Releasing class- A titles to those who has dedicated themselves by buyying the 3DS at launch. You ambassadors should be greatful to Nintendo. BIG TIME. (And, I hope you are.)


We are... If Sony had done such a price drop on a "PSP" in that little of time , they would've just said "Tough Tit" to their early adopters and went on about their business.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 14, 2011)

funem said:


> The DS version of Mario Vs DK, played differntly to the DS version so its worth a look, the top three in my list in my opinion are the best of the lot. Should bring some fun for someone at christmas.



lolwat

No, but really. Pretty extensive list here. Not the BEST GBA games, but most definitely not the worst. Waiting to see future plans for retro games.


----------



## Sick Wario (Dec 14, 2011)

F ZERO AMAZINGGGGGG!!!


----------



## dragon574444 (Dec 14, 2011)

I was hoping to see Super Mario World as opposed to Yoshi's Island. Fire Emblem is a nice surprise, I've beaten it at least 10 times over.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 14, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> Confirmed in Europe too


Hmm - when did you get that ??... I've not had that notification (yet) 

..... Oh hang - Quite literally - the blue notification has JUST this second came on my 3ds as I'm typing this.... let's see what it is 
:
:
:
:
:
YAH !!!   - I've just got it


----------



## JPhantom (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been praying for them to release fire emblem with this.  Unfortunately it is Sacred Stones but still most awesome news I've heard this month.  Maybe they'll make Fire Emblem available to buy later also need to let us buy MMBN series and Pokemon


----------



## ZenZero (Dec 14, 2011)

These games interest me.. but I was hoping for Pokemon. Like, I really wanted the original Mystery Dungeon game.. that thing is so underrated ^.^
Still, MarioKart will entertain me till I get MK7 on the 25th 


Yesterday I had a funny feeling we'd get the final list today... and we did


----------



## RikuCrafter (Dec 14, 2011)

No Pokemon..........BLASPHEMY!!

I don't particularly like every game on that list (looking at Fire Emblem ), but it's a really great list, lots of hardcore games in there.

And once again.....ZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## DominoBright (Dec 14, 2011)

I probably won't be playing Fire Emblem, not a fan of the series, but this is overall a great list. Very nice lineup, especially with the inclusion of Minish Cap.


----------



## Species8472 (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like Link to the Past is still the only Zelda game I don't have.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 14, 2011)

Fire Emblem SS, one of my favourite games ever!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2011)

It's good to see Fire Emblem on the list. I only wish Nintendo won't forget about the US when Fire Emblem 3DS comes around


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 14, 2011)

Qtis said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong, $69.99. Basically u got the Wiimote+ for free and the fact that it was a limited edition made it worth



the game is 49.99 and the plus attachment was sold at 19.99. So no your not getting anything really for free.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 14, 2011)

chartube12 said:


> Qtis said:
> 
> 
> > MakiManPR said:
> ...



Game + Wiimote+ (which is a Wiimote with M+ built in) = $70
vs
Game + attachment. = $70


One of them is getting more for the same price, so in that, you do get something for free.



Giga_Gaia said:


> jrk190 said:
> 
> 
> > My biggest question is, when will non-ambassadors be allowed to purchase these games. I want Pokemon so much, if they released it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 14, 2011)

This is a really awesome list. I'm pretty damn excited!




Stolen from Neogaf but portrays my feelings accurately.



Spoiler: Thoughts on the games



*F-Zero: Maximum Velocity - *
Not too excited for this but it looks nice.

*- Super Mario Advance 3: Yoshi's Island. *
Can't wait for this. I remember playing this when I was younger!

*- Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap *
Haven't played it before so this is pretty awesome.

*- Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones *
I've heard a lot of praise for the Fire Emblem games so I'll finally get a chance to play one of them.

*- Kirby & The Amazing Mirror *
Awesome.

*- Mario Kart: Super Circuit *
HELL YES!

*- Mario vs. Donkey Kong *
Solid game that I'll enjoy.

*- Metroid Fusion *
Can't wait for this!

*- Wario Land 4 *
Hell yes. It's goddamn Wario!

*- WarioWare, Inc.: Mega Microgames *
Should be fun in short bursts.





KingVamp said:


> OK, I'm little disappointed by one thing, Mario Kart: Super Circuit.


Mario Kart: Super Circuit is one of the best things on the list.


This track was the pinnacle of my childhood.


----------



## FranckKnight (Dec 14, 2011)

Decent list, could be worse.

Could be Mario Party Advance.

Most of the games on this list are great, though I don't have much interest in WarioWare.


----------



## SuperNoob (Dec 14, 2011)

Pokemon emerald and I would have ruined my screen. Still, it's an awesome list.


----------



## Geren (Dec 14, 2011)

Damn, having played pretty much all of those games (cept MvsDK) I would be really really happy to be on the ambassador program


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 14, 2011)

SuperNoob said:


> Pokemon emerald and I would have ruined my screen. Still, it's an awesome list.


If they released Emerald on there, you wouldn't be able to finish it.


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 14, 2011)

Minish Cap? 

Aww hell yeah!


----------



## loco365 (Dec 14, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> SuperNoob said:
> 
> 
> > Pokemon emerald and I would have ruined my screen. Still, it's an awesome list.
> ...


How? You can complete the main quest, and they might implement multiplayer later on. Mario Kart uses it.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 15, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:


> jrk190 said:
> 
> 
> > My biggest question is, when will non-ambassadors be allowed to purchase these games. I want Pokemon so much, if they released it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 15, 2011)

Am I the only one who was "eh" towards Minish Cap?

I'm more excited for F-Zero and Metroid Fusion.


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 15, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Am I the only one who was "eh" towards Minish Cap?
> 
> I'm more excited for F-Zero and Metroid Fusion.



You wernt the only one, Its a good game but hardly a deal maker. Kirby and metroid for me are the winners of this list.


----------



## wchill (Dec 15, 2011)

Too bad, I finished up Metroid Fusion on my phone's emulator last week with a Bluetooth controller. Ran the 1% challenge in 1:40. :/


----------



## RichardStewart (Dec 15, 2011)

still waiting for pokemon emerald


----------



## boombox (Dec 15, 2011)

Now THIS is more like it, I know I'll play GBA games, looking forward to the 16th..or whenever they eventually come out at that fact (this is Nintendo). ;P


----------



## DxEggman (Dec 15, 2011)

RichardStewart said:


> still waiting for pokemon emerald



It'll be out with the 3Ds revision.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 15, 2011)

RichardStewart said:


> still waiting for pokemon emerald


Not happening.  Pokemon isn't first party, and Game Freak isn't a subsidiary of Nintendo.  Notice how Fire Emblem and Kirby are by Intelligient Systems, not Nintendo, but they're first party.


----------



## Anacobra (Dec 15, 2011)

I never liked mario kart: super circuit.

It always ran like crap for me and the controls were pretty sluggish.


----------



## ferofax (Dec 15, 2011)

MakiManPR said:


> I hope that all the time they took was for make the games fully use of the 3DS and not just a cheap port like the NES games


If you're expecting a full 3D Classics treatment for all of them, then you're expecting too much. If you knew how much of a hard time they had in making the 3D Classics titles, you'll know NOT to expect this. The best realistic expectation would be something like Four Swords, except that was optimized as DSiware, and these GBA titles are gonna be 3DSware.


----------



## Ben_j (Dec 15, 2011)

I got a spotpass notification that anounces them for the 16th also in France (and I guess Europe)


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 15, 2011)

Anacobra said:


> I never liked mario kart: super circuit.
> 
> It always ran like crap for me and the controls were pretty sluggish.


This is true. The game is pretty ugly compared to the other MK games with Double Dash still being the greatest.
But the music in it is really great  So it's still worth playing thru just to listen to the great tracks 

As for me. I'm pepped for Minish Cap! More Zelda on my Zelda Anniversary DS. Even tho I already own the GBA game, I have to fill my Zelda Anniversary DS with Zelda games.


----------



## Presto99 (Dec 15, 2011)

Anacobra said:


> I never liked mario kart: super circuit.
> 
> It always ran like crap for me and the controls were pretty sluggish.


I half agree; while nowhere near the controls of any Mario Kart game except Super Mario Kart, they aren't all bad. After spending some time with Super Mario Kart and Super Circuit, I got a feel for these sluggish, retro(?), and fun/frustrating controls. I can honestly say I prefer the controls in pretty much all the newer Mario Karts, but the controls in the first two games doesn't completely kill it for me.
I really hope they support multiplayer on this though...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 15, 2011)

On one hand i'm glad the Ambassadors get Minish Cap. On the other hand, it's been said multiple times that the Ambassador games will not be publicly released. No minish cap for me makes for one sad polar bear


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 15, 2011)

TwinRetro said:


> On one hand i'm glad the Ambassadors get Minish Cap. On the other hand, it's been said multiple times that the Ambassador games will not be publicly released. No minish cap for me makes for one sad polar bear


You could always pick up the game on GBA. Be it via Gamecube + GBA accessory or actually purchasing a GBA SP. I recommend fetching the Zelda GBA SP for extra kicks  That way, you can also play Oracle of Ages / Seasons. Oh and Zelda DX aswell.
Or you simply buy a GBA flashcard and play like that  And if none before-mentioned will do it for you. Just grab it and play on EMU on your PC, hacked PSP, hacked Wii or whatever runs a GBA emu these days.


----------



## WolfSpider (Dec 15, 2011)

I was hoping that they would add Super Mario World; I think that was one of the best Mario games


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 15, 2011)

TwinRetro said:


> On one hand i'm glad the Ambassadors get Minish Cap. On the other hand, it's been said multiple times that the Ambassador games will not be publicly released. No minish cap for me makes for one sad polar bear


they said they "currently have no plans to offer these games on the e-shop"
I'm sure they'll start selling them eventually, these games are too good to remain exclusive


----------



## regnad (Dec 15, 2011)

You guys aren't crowing about Wario Land 4. 

You're going to like it. It's cute, idiosyncratic, and each level is surprisingly unique and well thought out. Plus the music is excellent.

You'll be sad and disappointed when you finish it in two hours, though. But it's a blast until that point.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 15, 2011)

ferofax said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that all the time they took was for make the games fully use of the 3DS and not just a cheap port like the NES games
> ...


No they're not, Nintendo said they won't be releasing GBA titles on eShop outside the Ambassador Program (10 GBA Games). If you read somewhere that it's coming as 3DSware then link us to it, or else don't make assumptions which Nintendo has declined for so long


----------



## ProtoSphere (Dec 15, 2011)

The titles are now live in Australia .  I'm downloading them now.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 15, 2011)

^ I was about to mention that

The games are out for some people 

I'll make a thread in the 3DS section

....Nevermind I'm late


----------



## Jonez (Dec 15, 2011)

Happy me. 
I have now 9 games FOR FREE & legal. I played those on a hacked psp.
I have only legally  Tloz Minish Cap.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 15, 2011)

Jonez said:


> Happy me.
> I have now 9 games FOR FREE & *legal*. I played those on a hacked psp.
> I have only legally  Tloz Minish Cap.


Legal is all I care about. Come to think of it these 20 games are well worth more than $80 judging Nintendo's "standards".

And I haven't played ANY of the games yet so I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 15, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:


> No they're not, Nintendo said they won't be releasing GBA titles on eShop outside the Ambassador Program (10 GBA Games). If you read somewhere that it's coming as 3DSware then link us to it, or else don't make assumptions which Nintendo has declined for so long


Didn't they say they're not going to release the Ambassador titles for the rest? Did they actually say that they won't release GBA games for the 3DS? I highly doubt them leaving GBA entirely out, since they lose a lot of potential income from that (people can still play using emulators = No profit for Nintendo).


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 15, 2011)

Qtis said:


> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> > No they're not, Nintendo said they won't be releasing GBA titles on eShop outside the Ambassador Program (10 GBA Games). If you read somewhere that it's coming as 3DSware then link us to it, or else don't make assumptions which Nintendo has declined for so long
> ...


I believe the quote was


> "Nintendo *currently *has no plans to make these 10 games available to the general public on Nintendo 3DS in the future."


Of course they'll release them for sale at some point, they still want to make money
Also, they said that when playing the GBA VC games it will display the mini-home men (with the only option being to close or resume the software) when the home button is pressed,
couldn't you just enter sleep mode from there? I'm sure it'd work the same.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Dec 15, 2011)

The games are available now.
I just checked the store and there is nothing new so I checked my download list and there are new games.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 15, 2011)

Just a FYI - no news for NA. Still. On the 3DS.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 15, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> Just a FYI - no news for NA. Still. On the 3DS.


it sucks...so bad
I wish they'd update the e-shop and give us the games already...


----------



## jrk190 (Dec 15, 2011)

It'd  be a shame if nintendo didn't publicly release these games to the public. I hate that metroid wasn't public.


----------



## thaddius (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey, do you guys want to start a rumour that Nintendo of America hasn't announced anything yet because they're planning on giving us the Mother games?


----------



## jrk190 (Dec 15, 2011)

thaddius said:


> Hey, do you guys want to start a rumour that Nintendo of America hasn't announced anything yet because they're planning on giving us the Mother games?


Wow, that would be fun. Or mean. Or just Trolling. But it'd be cool.


----------



## AceWarhead (Dec 15, 2011)

thaddius said:


> Hey, do you guys want to start a rumour that Nintendo of America hasn't announced anything yet because they're planning on giving us the Mother games?


LOL, then tell noobs, and when they don't get the Mother games, they rage call to Ninetndo.


----------



## jrk190 (Dec 15, 2011)

AceWarhead said:


> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, do you guys want to start a rumour that Nintendo of America hasn't announced anything yet because they're planning on giving us the Mother games?
> ...


I love it. Haha, all of them will be like, I got all my games, but none were Mother, then Rage and Troll the internet.


----------



## AceWarhead (Dec 15, 2011)

jrk190 said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > thaddius said:
> ...


Then GBATemp will have 200 topics about this.


----------



## jrk190 (Dec 15, 2011)

AceWarhead said:


> jrk190 said:
> 
> 
> > AceWarhead said:
> ...


No, GbaTemp will just crash, then my world shall end.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 15, 2011)

Even if these games were available in the UK,I can't get them for a while because my 3DS won't connect to the free wi-fi here at the library. The code they use has to be entered on their website, but the 3DS browser doesnt ever give me the chance. It'll connect to the server and display that page, but instead of the code access panel it simply says 'session invalid'. FUCK YOU, LIBRARY. I want my shiny shit, damn it. Now I gotta walk for the best part of 8 miles to get to my friend's house to steal her wi-fi. Fuck sake...they had better be up by the time I get there, if I walk all the way there and the games aren't available, some Nintendo reps are gonna get pwned.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 15, 2011)

Team Fail said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > SuperNoob said:
> ...


Have fun attempting to obtain Pokémon that are exclusive to R/S and FR/LG.
Have fun attempting to obtain Mew, Celebi, Jirachi and Deoxys.


TDWP FTW said:


> RichardStewart said:
> 
> 
> > still waiting for pokemon emerald
> ...


Game Freak makes games exclusively for Nintendo, though.
But I agree that Pokémon will never appear on Virtual Console, for various reasons.


----------



## tk615 (Dec 15, 2011)

Honestly... After reading the games that We Ambassadors are going to get... I SCREAMED LIKE A LITTLE GIRL !!!


----------



## koji2009 (Dec 16, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...


No they don't, did you miss the article on IGN where there is going to be pokemon games coming to cell phones soon? That also implies that Nintendo doesn't even have full control of the pokemon license.

That said, pokemon on the virtual console is only as likely as the odds of Nintendo working on the multiplayer aspect. Nintendo isn't going to release them half-assed and unable to collect them all. They also won't release them without being able to turn a profit. I expect we'd see the pokemon pinball games (and possibly a sequel) before we saw any of the true pokemon games on VC.


----------



## Seaking (Dec 16, 2011)

koji2009 said:


> pokemon pinball games


if they DID do this, i would buy it for 10$. i loved those.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 16, 2011)

"The article on IGN"
Implying everyone looks up IGN for gaming news.

And yes, Game Freak DOES make games exclusively for Nintendo.
"Pokémon Say Tap?" was developed by Creatures Inc.


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 16, 2011)

Guys... Game Freak is directly related to Nintendo, as is Creatures Inc. They both stem from APE Laboratories/HAL (the companies that made/make MOTHER, Kirby, etc.) and even though they are not one and the same, they were created by people who were all original in APE. They aren't "under Nintendo's thumb", however... officials from all sides are like best friends, no joke, and Pokemon is published by Nintendo... we wouldn't see the Pokemon games released on other brands' systems, would we? Phones are another story... but anyways, stop this pointless arguing. You won't see any Pokemon VC unless other games from the same gen are released with it.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 16, 2011)

Minish Cap, really? I'd rather had the remake of A Link to the Past honestly, I hated Minish Cap so freaking much that it pains my eyes to play it on my computer to this day.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 16, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:


> Minish Cap, really? I'd rather had the remake of A Link to the Past honestly, I hated Minish Cap so freaking much that it pains my eyes to play it on my computer to this day.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 16, 2011)

kthnxshwn said:


> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> > Minish Cap, really? I'd rather had the remake of A Link to the Past honestly, I hated Minish Cap so freaking much that it pains my eyes to play it on my computer to this day.


And the point of Kermit the Frog picture?? 
(I just like to point out my user name here use to be 'Kermit'  )


----------



## Thrust (Dec 17, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> Jonez said:
> 
> 
> > Happy me.
> ...


this quote made me giggle, but im a shameless pirate

that said im annoyed since Ive already played minish cap (it was the first zelda I ever beat) like five times and amazing mirror doesnt support multiplayer thus defeating the purpose. these are just as disapointing as the NES games im so very glad I got an early 3ds =_=


----------

